# New Memebr Hello All.



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi All.

I have joined this forum to pick up furthur advice and share with you my experiences of living in Aydin, Didim over the last 4+ years.

Regards

Esther Mofet.


----------



## TjRain (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Esther,

Nice to 'meet' you.


----------



## bayram.mtn (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey..
How are you???
I really like your lovely country... I want to improve my eng. May I ask some grammer details to you?
Regards,
Bayram


----------



## eldindor (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------

